# Rebranded products?



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, 

I've been looking for some products by brands like Mark V, ClearKote, Poorboy's and Chemical Guys etc. Searching these in ebay.com US site I couldn't find as much as I would expect, but similar looking, similarly bottled some others. This made me think if some of these brands and some products are rebranded and sold under different names like we all know Klasse (Carlack), Werkstat or R222 (p21s) etc. These are those more obvious but, I wonder if there are products, those are exact replicas of a CG or Mark V product labeled under a shop brand and sold half price? 

You got me, I am after a bargain, a sleeper product (even if the profit is just the exchange rate between USD and GBP).


Seckin


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

dont hold me to this, but i think dodo juice clay are rebranded. Clearkote sell the same bars, same packaging, same size, just other colour


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

Its all the bloody same !!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

some is the same - like the orange clay i4detailing, rubbish boys etc sell. its not _all_ the same though


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Lots of things are rebranded, 

Dodo juice make the majority of there own stuff its only things like the clay, bottles, microfibers etc thats out sourced, i think mainly due to it being cheaper to buy than make at the quantities sold, but liquid products and waxes etc are all made just up the road from us.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

its a bit like car parts - dealer parts are made by third party companies that make the same bits for motor factors. only the factor parts have'nt got 'genuine' written on them.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

johninspain said:


> Its all the bloody same !!!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:.........


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

Sonus Acrylic Glanz (Klasse Spray Sealant) is the same as (or very similar to) Werkstat Acrylic Jett, from what I have read on here.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Shredder said:


> Sonus Acrylic Glanz (Klasse Spray Sealant) is the same as (or very similar to) Werkstat Acrylic Jett, from what I have read on here.


Shouldn't Jett be a bit tougher than Sonus? If it is so I definetely shall buy one. (PB don't send Jett to Turkey) .


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> Shouldn't Jett be a bit tougher than Sonus? If it is so I definetely shall buy one. (PB don't send Jett to Turkey) .


Have to say I haven't used either personally, but see here for a discussion:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1801214&postcount=13


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't say if the products are the same, but these brands have a lot of products that are at least very similar:
SmartWax
Chemical Guys
Insta Finish

All made by Warner chemicals


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Did I hear right that all the detailing clay is made in the same factory just packaged and branded differently?

Or did I dream that or just make it up entirely?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Did I hear right that all the detailing clay is made in the same factory just packaged and branded differently?
> 
> Or did I dream that or just make it up entirely?


no, your right.


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

I always thought chemical guys and poor boys products always looked very similar!


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe because the bottles are the same and the labels are simple B+W ones for both PB and CG.
The products are different though.

They may have the same suppliers.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Soepergrover said:


> Can't say if the products are the same, but these brands have a lot of products that are at least very similar:
> SmartWax
> Chemical Guys
> Insta Finish
> ...


Have discussed the CG and Smartwax product similarities before on here. There was also someone on here who said he had a product that was manufactured and bottled for him by CG to his own formulation and got very upset when someone suggested it was just a rebranded CG product. So maybe CG do actually use spare capacity to manufacture for other brands.

Steve O.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

We can at least trust the co-brands of a well known brand like Chemical Guys. 

This thread is getting more helpful every moment. If only we could have all the names.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

SteveOC said:


> Have discussed the CG and Smartwax product similarities before on here. There was also someone on here who said he had a product that was manufactured and bottled for him by CG to his own formulation and got very upset when someone suggested it was just a rebranded CG product. So maybe CG do actually use spare capacity to manufacture for other brands.
> 
> Steve O.


im sure david g said that poorboys products were produced by the same people as chemical guys... might be wrong though


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Here you go - the guy describes Chemical Guys as his custom blender.......

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=30697

Steve O.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Found these in an Ebay search. Looking just like cousins. 

































_Sorry for the huge images._

EDIT:

I weren't expecting to find this much. If you search Cherry and Carnauba you can find tons of Mark V lookalikes (if not twins). Jax Wax, MD etc. Even found a Mac's Butter Wet Wax. But none of them are real bargains.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Chemical guys redberry wheel cleaner, looks, smells and works exactly like bilberry.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> no, your right.


Haha I did think so. I'm not always right but don't let the missus hear me say that! :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

A LOT of products are very similar, and some come effectively from the same factory.

For example, clay is patented, so most popular clay bars are made in the same factory, and bought by manufacturers and re-branded, which is why it is often expensive. However, remember there are different types of clay, and this will be dependent on manufacturer. 

To put it into perspective of the level this kind of thing is at, Zymol Autowash and Cleaner Wax sold in Halfords, is actually made by Turtle Wax.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> some is the same - like the orange clay i4detailing, rubbish boys etc sell. its not _all_ the same though


That is the worst clay I have ever used, chucked it away in the end.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> That is the worst clay I have ever used, chucked it away in the end.


sticking with me sonus green :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Sonus green comes out of a clay factory that makes other similar clays for other similar companies.

We take clay from third parties due to the legal risks of making patented products. Indeed, we source our Gentle Grey and Purposeful Purple clays from Clay Magic, in the US, who hold the US patent rights.

If we can't make the best, we'll (try and) source the best.

As James said, it is mainly microfibres, clays, bottles, grit guards, merchandise, but we are getting some detailing bags in soon - some of these are unique to us as to our design and not available elsewhere. Other items like the clays and grit guards can be bought anywhere. We can't often be the cheapest due to our small buying power, but want to offer them in our range as people often trust our judgment in sourcing these items and we have good customer care. If you find them cheaper, buy them cheaper. It's a free market 

It's also worth pointing out that Tesco doesn't make anything it sells AFAIK. They don't have factories themselves, but use third party manufacturers, packers etc. We're probably quite odd for actually making anything ourselves in the traditional way, fashioning raw ingredients into cheekily formulated unique recipes 

By volume, I reckon we make about 80% of the products we sell ourselves, but this will drop as we offer more merchandise and accessories.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

I thought Bilt Hamber made their own Clay? or it was at least made by someone other than Clay Magic


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

They do, and are the exception to the clay bar rule.

I am not sure if they have released it in the US market where litigation is heavy though. I know a little about the technicalities of the BH clay vs the patent, and the sad truth is that even if it doesn't infringe the patent, there could be court action which eats time and most probably money. It is not something we have time to get involved in ourselves, when we have so many other products to produce first, like compounds and sealants. For the time being, buying claybars, like buying in microfibre, makes more sense. Or should every wax manufacturer also have a microfibre factory? 

IIRC, the clay patent expires in 2013, so that will be when prices come down and other manufacturers can get involved a bit more.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

CG manufacture for a lot of other brands ,its a bit like Kellogs manufacturing corn flakes for all the well know supermarkets .

We have had the pleasure of having CG manufacture 50/50 ,GLOSSWORKZ .Paint Correction Polishes and Watermelon Odour Neutraliser for us over the last couple of months and we have been invloved with the deveplopment of these products also :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

SteveOC said:


> Have discussed the CG and Smartwax product similarities before on here. There was also someone on here who said he had a product that was manufactured and bottled for him by CG to his own formulation and got very upset when someone suggested it was just a rebranded CG product. So maybe CG do actually use spare capacity to manufacture for other brands.
> 
> Steve O.


They do indeed :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

little john said:


> Chemical guys redberry wheel cleaner, looks, smells and works exactly like bilberry.


Redberry isnt a CG product though :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

david g said:


> CG manufacture for a lot of other brands ,its a bit like Kellogs manufacturing corn flakes for all the well know supermarkets .


if it doesnt say Kellogs on the box, it isnt Kellogs in the box.

as the saying used to go


----------

